# 2021 Civil Service



## DeltaTango131

I know there was a discussion about not many people taking the civil service test this year but wanted to fill in on how it is now. Took it this past saturday. It’s now on a computer. There were only 50 ppl in the room but I heard they are breaking it up over time. Question I had do we think the scores will come out sooner now that’s it’s going to be easy to grade ?


----------



## DPH1992

From my understanding they’re breaking it up over the course of two weekends. I would assume it’d be easier to grade since it’s already digital. Good luck


----------



## Bloodhound

DeltaTango131 said:


> I know there was a discussion about not many people taking the civil service test this year but wanted to fill in on how it is now. Took it this past saturday. It’s now on a computer. There were only 50 ppl in the room but I heard they are breaking it up over time. Question I had do we think the scores will come out sooner now that’s it’s going to be easy to grade ?


The promotional exam was on computer for the first time last fall and the scores came out in 1 1/2 months as opposed to 2 1/2. So probably.


----------



## kpf94

DeltaTango131 said:


> I know there was a discussion about not many people taking the civil service test this year but wanted to fill in on how it is now. Took it this past saturday. It’s now on a computer. There were only 50 ppl in the room but I heard they are breaking it up over time. Question I had do we think the scores will come out sooner now that’s it’s going to be easy to grade ?


Did you go to the Newton Marriott? I live on the North Shore and have to go take my test there on 6/28, also have a few coworkers who got their notices to appear to test at the same hotel on different days


----------



## DeltaTango131

No I wasn’t. They are spread all over.


----------



## davem978

DeltaTango131 said:


> I know there was a discussion about not many people taking the civil service test this year but wanted to fill in on how it is now. Took it this past saturday. It’s now on a computer. There were only 50 ppl in the room but I heard they are breaking it up over time. Question I had do we think the scores will come out sooner now that’s it’s going to be easy to grade ?


How was the test? You find it hard at all


----------



## DeltaTango131

It was different for sure on computer. Same test though. I thought it was a bit harder because I usually underline things in the scenarios. So it did take a minute longer to focus. It also didn’t help that there was a dance competition going on next door to us . But overall, it’s the same test.


----------



## davem978

DeltaTango131 said:


> It was different for sure on computer. Same test though. I thought it was a bit harder because I usually underline things in the scenarios. So it did take a minute longer to focus. It also didn’t help that there was a dance competition going on next door to us . But overall, it’s the same test.


I’ve never taken it before so I’m pretty nervous


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> I’ve never taken it before so I’m pretty nervous


The part of the test you have to really nail is the ability section. The characteristic sections are just about making sure you don’t select “unsure”.. don’t be unsure about anything. Have an opinion.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> The part of the test you have to really nail is the ability section. The characteristic sections are just about making sure you don’t select “unsure”.. don’t be unsure about anything. Have an opinion.


What sort of questions are in the ability portion exactly ? Are those like what would you do scenarios essentially


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> What sort of questions are in the ability portion exactly ? Are those like what would you do scenarios essentially


Yeah, they’ll list a scenario or there will be a passage and then you have to take the information and pick a multiple choice answer. Pretty straightforward stuff, just don’t rush through it. It’s not rocket science after all.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah, they’ll list a scenario or there will be a passage and then you have to take the information and pick a multiple choice answer. Pretty straightforward stuff, just don’t rush through it. It’s not rocket science after all.


I hear ya man thanks for the info, I heard there’s 10 thousand applicants this year , so I guess we’ll see what happens that’s a lot of competition, can’t seem to find a solid answer of how many job openings are expected this year


----------



## DeltaTango131

I highly doubt there is 10000! I heard less than 4000


----------



## davem978

DeltaTango131 said:


> I highly doubt there is 10000! I heard less than 4000


Some post on here showed the stats apparently it’s 10,300 roughly


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Some post on here showed the stats apparently it’s 10,300 roughly


It’s a shade over 10,000. Roughly the same as 2019, but 2019 didn’t have the State on the exam. Whereas 2017 had municipal and state and there were 14,000, so there’s nowhere near as many when you consider this is the first time since 2017 both city and state are on the exam. The MSP aspect usually brings about a little more interest than non-state CS exams.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> It’s a shade over 10,000. Roughly the same as 2019, but 2019 didn’t have the State on the exam. Whereas 2017 had municipal and state and there were 14,000, so there’s nowhere near as many when you consider this is the first time since 2017 both city and state are on the exam. The MSP aspect usually brings about a little more interest than non-state CS exams.


So we have 10k plus people applying for how many jobs roughly like 400-600 LOL, that’s not the best chances


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> I hear ya man thanks for the info, I heard there’s 10 thousand applicants this year , so I guess we’ll see what happens that’s a lot of competition, can’t seem to find a solid answer of how many job openings are expected this year


What do you mean job openings? It depends what city or town you live in, chances of getting picked up in a town or city you don’t reside in is very small. Boston is expected to have a good amount of classes off this exam, I know a couple of the Mayor candidates this year are actually looking to get a lot of classes through on this exam for Boston, they’ll of course be getting my vote. 

And as far as the MSP is concerned they’re likely to push through a good 2-3 classes off this exam. They really rushed to get this current 86th RTT in the door before that 2017 Civil Service list got retired, they’re about a month in at this point I think.


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> So we have 10k plus people applying for how many jobs roughly like 400-600 LOL, that’s not the best chances


Where are you getting the numbers 400-600? 400-600 where? For what the State? For the all cities and towns combined? There’s plenty of opportunities to get on no matter what town or city you live in. The 2017 and 2019 exams were really exhausted and the public isn’t exactly banging down the door to get into LE right now. 10,000 people sounds like a lot, but it really isn’t when you consider a lot will do poorly on the exam, a decent amount will reconsider when the time comes, more will fail a background, medical, psychological exam.. the numbers dwindle down quickly, trust me.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Where are you getting the numbers 400-600? 400-600 where? For what the State? For the all cities and towns combined? There’s plenty of opportunities to get on no matter what town or city you live in. The 2017 and 2019 exams were really exhausted and the public isn’t exactly banging down the door to get into LE right now. 10,000 people sounds like a lot, but it really isn’t when you consider a lot will do poorly on the exam, a decent amount will reconsider when the time comes, more will fail a background, medical, psychological exam.. the numbers dwindle down quickly, trust me.


Yeah 4-600 was my rough estimate of how many police officers will be hired across the entire state this year to come , so I figure it’s going to be tough to get hired , maybe I’m wrong I honestly don’t know


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Yeah 4-600 was my rough estimate of how many police officers will be hired across the entire state this year to come , so I figure it’s going to be tough to get hired , maybe I’m wrong I honestly don’t know


No there’s no way in hell only 400-600 people get hired off this exam. Boston and the other cities (Springfield, Worcester, Brockton, etc) in the state will pass that number without breaking a sweat. Then there’s whatever the State Police decide they want to do in which case you’re talking at least 200 right there for just one RTT. You’re understating this by a long shot.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Where are you getting the numbers 400-600? 400-600 where? For what the State? For the all cities and towns combined? There’s plenty of opportunities to get on no matter what town or city you live in. The 2017 and 2019 exams were really exhausted and the public isn’t exactly banging down the door to get into LE right now. 10,000 people sounds like a lot, but it really isn’t when you consider a lot will do poorly on the exam, a decent amount will reconsider when the time comes, more will fail a background, medical, psychological exam.. the numbers dwindle down quickly, trust me.


And also to mention I don’t believe my residency city is expected to hire many this year at all so like you mentioned it’s hard to get into another city or town, that’s what makes me worried


----------



## Treehouse413

Once part timers take the bridge academy and those who are now SSPO that will be considered the equivalent of an MPTC graduate the state will be overloaded with officers .


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> And also to mention I don’t believe my residency city is expected to hire many this year at all so like you mentioned it’s hard to get into another city or town, that’s what makes me worried


I don’t know about that. I’m not aware of any city in Massachusetts that isn’t hurting right now or at least preparing for a lot of retirements in the next few years. If you’re in one of the cities in Massachusetts and you scored relatively high then I’d be ready to go, honestly. Then there’s always the MSP and like I said, in my opinion, given how they’ve pushed this last class through (86th RTT) I would expect them to have 3 classes off this exam over the next 4 years. TON of retirements coming up.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> I don’t know about that. I’m not aware of any city in Massachusetts that isn’t hurting right now or at least preparing for a lot of retirements in the next few years. If you’re in one of the cities in Massachusetts and you scored relatively high then I’d be ready to go, honestly. Then there’s always the MSP and like I said, in my opinion, given how they’ve pushed this last class through (86th RTT) I would expect them to have 3 classes off this exam over the next 4 years. TON of retirements coming up.


Well that’s good to know , again it was a half ass estimate on my end , would Boston be worth applying for if not a resident of the city


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Well that’s good to know , again it was a half ass estimate on my end , would Boston be worth applying for if not a resident of the city


Your chances of getting on in Boston without residency are very slim. I would say no, it’s not worth taking up a spot on your other selections. Your best bet for non-residency would be smaller towns. Like Southbridge for example, they had like 20 people with residency take the exam in 2019. Granted Southbridge probably isn’t hiring all 20 of those guys or even getting close to it, but you stand a better chance applying in a town where 20 people take the exam versus Boston where there’s over 1500 that take the exam and all of them have residency.

Not to mention if by some miracle you did get a card from BPD, you’d have to move to Boston and establish residency and live here for the first 10 years of your career. I hope you enjoy $3000 apartments the size of closets because that’s what you’d have to live in at first.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Your chances of getting on in Boston without residency are very slim. I would say no, it’s not worth taking up a spot on your other selections. Your best bet for non-residency would be smaller towns. Like Southbridge for example, they had like 20 people with residency take the exam in 2019. Granted Southbridge probably isn’t hiring all 20 of those guys or even getting close to it, but you stand a better chance applying in a town where 20 people take the exam versus Boston where there’s over 1500 that take the exam and all of them have residency.
> 
> Not to mention if by some miracle you did get a card from BPD, you’d have to move to Boston and establish residency and live here for the first 10 years of your career. I hope you enjoy $3000 apartments the size of closets because that’s what you’d have to live in at first.


Well screw that haha, hate the city anyways to be honest, I was thinking maybe Lynn an salem
Are decent options since they hire a lot and not too many residents are looking to become police id imagine


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Well screw that haha, hate the city anyways to be honest, I was thinking maybe Lynn an salem
> Are decent options since they hire a lot and not too many residents are looking to become police id imagine


In my opinion it’s not even worth it. I don’t think I’ve ever met someone in Massachusetts that’s gotten on in a town they didn’t have residency in. I’m sure it happens, but it’s very few and far between. Your best options, and probably your only options assuming you scored decently, is your town/city and state, that’s it.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> In my opinion it’s not even worth it. I don’t think I’ve ever met someone in Massachusetts that’s gotten on in a town they didn’t have residency in. I’m sure it happens, but it’s very few and far between. Your best options, and probably your only options assuming you scored decently, is your town/city and state, that’s it.


Well that’s interesting , I always figured you had a chance to get in on other cities after a year or so of waiting , I don’t think my city is hiring much . I do a citizen academy with them and they always say they’re short staffed but have a really rough budget so idk what’s going to happen for me then, but hey thank you for your information and help it was really insightful for me .


----------



## LA Copper

Come on out to Los Angeles. The LAPD puts an academy class through pretty much every month and are looking to hire about 600 between now and this time next year. Plus, the tests are free!

We're a "rough" city, which is what makes it exciting!


----------



## davem978

LA Copper said:


> Come on out to Los Angeles. The LAPD puts an academy class through pretty much every month and are looking to hire about 600 between now and this time next year. Plus, the tests are free!


Haha I can’t afford cali, I wish I was in a position I could move somewhere to take a job but im
Stuck in MA hoping to get a job here. Hopefully I get one


----------



## LA Copper

davem978 said:


> Haha I can’t afford cali, I wish I was in a position I could move somewhere to take a job but im
> Stuck in MA hoping to get a job here. Hopefully I get one


If you get on the job here you'd be able to afford it. We have people from all over the country coming out here for the job, myself included. After reading through this thread, sounds like you'd have a better chance getting on with us than back there... but either way, good luck!


----------



## davem978

LA Copper said:


> If you get on the job here you'd be able to afford it. We have people from all over the country coming out here for the job, myself included. After reading through this thread, sounds like you'd have a better chance getting on with us than back there... but either way, good luck!


You might be right man, sadly I can’t leave the state at this time , if it was up to me I would . But thank you !


----------



## MassBorn

My buddy is in the current state police acadmey, he took the test in 2017 and scored an 86. So if you’re interested in state police just remember you still have an opportunity to get hired in the years to come


----------



## MassBorn

davem978 said:


> Well screw that haha, hate the city anyways to be honest, I was thinking maybe Lynn an salem
> Are decent options since they hire a lot and not too many residents are looking to become police id imagine


you have a chance, I know someone who has Woburn residency and literally was picked up by Lynn. Non veteran college graduate with a mid 90’s score


----------



## davem978

MassBorn said:


> you have a chance, I know someone who has Woburn residency and literally was picked up by Lynn. Non veteran college graduate with a mid 90’s score


That’s good to know man thank you, I don’t have college either though, I’m in the electrical union as an apprentice . Didn’t go the school route


----------



## USAF286

davem978 said:


> That’s good to know man thank you, I don’t have college either though, I’m in the electrical union as an apprentice . Didn’t go the school route


Stay. Where. You. Are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davem978

USAF286 said:


> Stay. Where. You. Are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha im assuming you mean stay in the trades , I understand why a lot of people assume it’s better but it’s not a perfect job by any means , lots of favoritism especially when it comes time for
Lay offs and stuff . Not to mention who enjoys doing construction LOL. Always wanted to be a cop


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Haha im assuming you mean stay in the trades , I understand why a lot of people assume it’s better but it’s not a perfect job by any means , lots of favoritism especially when it comes time for
> Lay offs and stuff . Not to mention who enjoys doing construction LOL. Always wanted to be a cop


Yeah I’d echo the sentiment above from @USAF286. You’re not in LE right now so you're looking at this job from a point of view that doesn’t give you the full picture.. and the full picture is a whole lot more complex than you can ever imagine without being in it. I’m not trying to dissuade you from doing it, but give it a lot of thought. Last thing you want to do is give up a nice potential career in the trades to work in LE and be unsure about it. So if you’re going to do it, just be sure about it. That’s all.


----------



## USAF286

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah I’d echo the sentiment above from @USAF286. You’re not in LE right now so you're looking at this job from a point of view that doesn’t give you the full picture.. and the full picture is a whole lot more complex than you can ever imagine without being in it. I’m not trying to dissuade you from doing it, but give it a lot of thought. Last thing you want to do is give up a nice potential career in the trades to work in LE and be unsure about it. So if you’re going to do it, just be sure about it. That’s all.


I agree with this, i didn’t mean to turn you off from it but think it about thoroughly, especially now with the hatred, police reform and the push to defund us. Think of every holiday, birthday, bbq etc etc you’ve been able to attend due to holidays, nights and weekends off...that will all drastically change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodGuyLocalGuy

I took the exam today. I thought it was a lot easier than the test in 2017. Maybe the computer version had something to do with it.


----------



## DPH1992

For those interested, the list will be established on September 1st of this year. Scores will be out sometime in late July or August. 

For BPD, the next class they have will be off the 2021 exam once it’s established. 

For MSP, they plan to have a 87th RTT in 2022, which means cards being sent out in late 2021. _This is a from a third party source, can’t 100% confirm, but reliable_

As for any other towns/cities I can’t say. 

Good luck.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> For those interested, the list will be established on September 1st of this year. Scores will be out sometime in late July or August.
> 
> For BPD, the next class they have will be off the 2021 exam once it’s established.
> 
> For MSP, they plan to have a 87th RTT in 2022, which means cards being sent out in late 2021. _This is a from a third party source, can’t 100% confirm, but reliable_
> 
> As for any other towns/cities I can’t say.
> 
> Good luck.


To get in to the 87th what score do you think you’ll need?


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> To get in to the 87th what score do you think you’ll need?


Hard to say, the scoring system has changed dramatically over the past several exams. It used to be anything below a 97 and you could forget it, now the MSP is going down to the mid to upper 80s. That’s not so much an indictment on the caliber of applicants as it is on the scoring system.

Also keep in mind, the MSP has had 3 classes off that 2017 list, so they’ve gone deep into the list. 84th was high to mid 90s, 85th was mid to low 90s and this 86th is low 90s to mid 80s.

So chances are since this will be a new list, you’ll need above a 94-95 in my opinion.,


----------



## LoneAmerican

So I assume after taking the Civil Service Exam it's just a waiting game if you applied for the state trooper exam portion? Do they only do a 1.5 mile rule assessment or do you have to partake in the Initial Hire Police Officer PAT. I have the option to pay for that right now near my application but I don't want to pay for something if I am not supposed to. This is my first time taking a civil service exam and I only have federal hiring process experience.


----------



## DPH1992

LoneAmerican said:


> So I assume after taking the Civil Service Exam it's just a waiting game if you applied for the state trooper exam portion? Do they only do a 1.5 mile rule assessment or do you have to partake in the Initial Hire Police Officer PAT. I have the option to pay for that right now near my application but I don't want to pay for something if I am not supposed to. This is my first time taking a civil service exam and I only have federal hiring process experience.


No, you go out to New Braintree, they have you run around a small parking lot 5-6 times and that’s, according to them, 1.5 miles. Didn’t seem like that much when I took it way back when. You do push-ups and sit-ups too, but they don’t fail you on those. Just be ready for the 1.5 mile.

Scores come out late July/Early August. List is established Sept 1st. 87 RTT has already requested funding so it’s possible cards could be sent out between October and December.


----------



## davem978

Does anyone know what percent of the tests grade comes from the actual multiple choice questions and what perfect of your grade comes
From the lifestyle questions? Like if you got all the normal questions right is that a 95% for example before adding up lifestyle questions and stuff


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Does anyone know what percent of the tests grade comes from the actual multiple choice questions and what perfect of your grade comes
> From the lifestyle questions? Like if you got all the normal questions right is that a 95% for example before adding up lifestyle questions and stuff


My understanding is the multiplex choice makes up a real significant percentage, but I can’t say I know the exact number.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> My understanding is the multiplex choice makes up a real significant percentage, but I can’t say I know the exact number.


I’ve heard the same but I can’t seem to find out exactly what percent , does the lifestyle questions even have a correct answer exactly


----------



## cagekicker33

davem978 said:


> So we have 10k plus people applying for how many jobs roughly like 400-600 LOL, that’s not the best chances


there’s people that take the test that have felony records, OUIs ect and people that have no business being a cop. And of the people that signed up there will be a % that don’t even show up to take it. It depends on what city or town your taking it for. Some cities who usually have 30-40 residents registered to take the test are saying they only have 6-7 this time


----------



## davem978

cagekicker33 said:


> there’s people that take the test that have felony records, OUIs ect and people that have no business being a cop. And of the people that signed up there will be a % that don’t even show up to take it. It depends on what city or town your taking it for. Some cities who usually have 30-40 residents registered to take the test are saying they only have 6-7 this time





cagekicker33 said:


> there’s people that take the test that have felony records, OUIs ect and people that have no business being a cop. And of the people that signed up there will be a % that don’t even show up to take it. It depends on what city or town your taking it for. Some cities who usually have 30-40 residents registered to take the test are saying they only have 6-7 this time


I hear you man, I have a stupid misdemeanor from when I was 18 that I hope doesn’t blow my chances but I took the test yesterday and I guess all I can do now is see how it goes


----------



## USAF286

davem978 said:


> I hear you man, I have a stupid misdemeanor from when I was 18 that I hope doesn’t blow my chances but I took the test yesterday and I guess all I can do now is see how it goes


So long as you fully disclose it, explain it and there’s a good time gap from when it happened and you “learned from your mistakes” you should be all set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davem978

USAF286 said:


> So long as you fully disclose it, explain it and there’s a good time gap from when it happened and you “learned from your mistakes” you should be all set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely will disclose it when asked , it was 8 years ago almost now and it was just something stupid honestly .


----------



## davem978

USAF286 said:


> So long as you fully disclose it, explain it and there’s a good time gap from when it happened and you “learned from your mistakes” you should be all set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This years civil service there allowing you to pick as many cities as you want to apply for with your exam score , does it look bad if I pick every city / town within like 25-30 miles of me ?


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> there’s people that take the test that have felony records, OUIs ect and people that have no business being a cop. And of the people that signed up there will be a % that don’t even show up to take it. It depends on what city or town your taking it for. Some cities who usually have 30-40 residents registered to take the test are saying they only have 6-7 this time


I remember when I did my testing (PFT). There were people there who looked like they made absolutely no effort whatsoever to get into any kind of decent physical shape to prepare for the run. It was cringeworthy to be honest.

You’ll have people fail the PFT’s because they’re blimps who don’t take it seriously enough. You’ll have others fail because they have a million driving infractions, some will fail for OUI’s or other arrests, then there’s the psych exam which many people consider a toss up. The Medical is really the only aspect of the background you have no control over, you are who you are medically speaking. However, a lot of people will fail that too because they have a medical history that discloses things police agencies may not want to take a chance on. For example, say someone has had 2-3 back surgeries or someone who has gone to a psychologist since they were 18.. that’s a liability to departments and something they don’t want to deal with.

You add all those things together, like I said earlier, the candidate pool gets real thin, real quick. Best piece of advice I can give anyone is keep your record (legal and driving) as clean as possible leading into the process. AND most importantly, if you can hold off on getting a therapist, best to do so.


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> I definitely will disclose it when asked , it was 8 years ago almost now and it was just something stupid honestly .


Honesty is your best friend during the background, do not hide anything. They find out you hid something from them it’s an automatic DQ and you’re out. I remember my background officer said to me "I’ve never seen a cleaner background, do you even go outside?” He also made a comment about how forthcoming I was with voluntary information about mistakes I may have made in my adolescence. 

Here’s the thing, we were all kids at one point. I’m in LE now, but do you think I was a saint when I was 16-21 years old? Of course not, I was an idiot. Your background officer will know that and expect that because they more than likely were the same way.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Honesty is your best friend during the background, do not hide anything. They find out you hid something from them it’s an automatic DQ and you’re out. I remember my background officer said to me "I’ve never seen a cleaner background, do you even go outside?” He also made a comment about how forthcoming I was with voluntary information about mistakes I may have made in my adolescence.
> 
> Here’s the thing, we were all kids at one point. I’m in LE now, but do you think I was a saint when I was 16-21 years old? Of course not, I was an idiot. Your background officer will know that and expect that because they more than likely were the same way.


Thanks for the help, would you mind if I privately messaged you for some advice on here ?


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Thanks for the help, would you mind if I privately messaged you for some advice on here ?


No problem.


----------



## USAF286

davem978 said:


> This years civil service there allowing you to pick as many cities as you want to apply for with your exam score , does it look bad if I pick every city / town within like 25-30 miles of me ?


I don’t want to give you wrong information, I’ve been out of the civil service game for a while and how it’s operated. You can try and give them a call and ask them, but I see that being an annoying process to get ahold of someone knowledgeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davem978

USAF286 said:


> I don’t want to give you wrong information, I’ve been out of the civil service game for a while and how it’s operated. You can try and give them a call and ask them, but I see that being an annoying process to get ahold of someone knowledgeable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I selected roughly 20 cities near me for my test to be sent to and I can always change it they said but I just wasn’t sure if this will look bad to department that I am reaching out so far to become an officer almost anywhere .


----------



## DPH1992

For anyone interested, both the Massachusetts house and senate have approved funding for a MSP class in 2022. Just needs to be approved by Baker. If you’re someone who scored high on this exam I’d start running now..


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> For anyone interested, both the Massachusetts house and senate have approved funding for a MSP class in 2022. Just needs to be approved by Baker. If you’re someone who scored high on this exam I’d start running now..


I took it last monday..was weird doing it on the computer but fell like it was easier. I guess we’ll see. I thought I killed it in 2017 as well and got a 82…hopefully being on the computer the results will be fast than 5 months…


----------



## davem978

cagekicker33 said:


> I took it last monday..was weird doing it on the computer but fell like it was easier. I guess we’ll see. I thought I killed it in 2017 as well and got a 82…hopefully being on the computer the results will be fast than 5 months…


I’m surprised you never got a call from msp I heard from a few guys they started taking guys with 75’s for the academy and exhausted the entire 2017 list , maybe that wasn’t true


----------



## cagekicker33

davem978 said:


> I’m surprised you never got a call from msp I heard from a few guys they started taking guys with 75’s for the academy and exhausted the entire 2017 list , maybe that wasn’t true


oh no I did. i went through the entire process passed everything and then they only took 210 people and only went down to people who got a 82.65… i had a 82.35


----------



## davem978

cagekicker33 said:


> oh no I did. i went through the entire process passed everything and then they only took 210 people and only went down to people who got a 82.65… i had a 82.35


Ah your shitting me so close , hopefully this time you get it man , I took the test last Sunday


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> I took it last monday..was weird doing it on the computer but fell like it was easier. I guess we’ll see. I thought I killed it in 2017 as well and got a 82…hopefully being on the computer the results will be fast than 5 months…


List is established on Sep 1st, scores out in late July/Early August


----------



## DPH1992

For people interested in the BPD (Boston), word is Essaibi George is looking to not only KEEP funding in place, but also expand the BPD. She’s trying to push through more academies, so if you’re a Boston resident and scored well there’s a high likelihood you’ll be reached after the list is established on September 1st. Also, if you’re a Boston resident VOTE Essaibi George, she’s literally one of the only people running that will not DEFUND the BPD. 

As for the MSP, I’m hearing two things right now. One, there will definitely be an 87th RTT in 2022 assuming the state budget doesn’t dramatically change in the next month, BUT apparently the class is going to be significantly smaller than the previous few RTT’s which have been in the high 100’s low 200s. I was told that there looking to graduate a class of around 100, which seems kind of strange given the staffing issues..


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> For people interested in the BPD (Boston), word is Essaibi George is looking to not only KEEP funding in place, but also expand the BPD. She’s trying to push through more academies, so if you’re a Boston resident and scored well there’s a high likelihood you’ll be reached after the list is established on September 1st. Also, if you’re a Boston resident VOTE Essaibi George, she’s literally one of the only people running that will not DEFUND the BPD.
> 
> As for the MSP, I’m hearing two things right now. One, there will definitely be an 87th RTT in 2022 assuming the state budget doesn’t dramatically change in the next month, BUT apparently the class is going to be significantly smaller than the previous few RTT’s which have been in the high 100’s low 200s. I was told that there looking to graduate a class of around 100, which seems kind of strange given the staffing issues..


maybe they’re going to start doing it like vermont or maine and run multiple academies per year with smaller classes?


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> maybe they’re going to start doing it like vermont or maine and run multiple academies per year with smaller classes?


Doubt it, the funding for 2022 is only around $2,000,000 right now which is really small for an RTT. Usually RTT’s run the state close to $4.5 million, so $2 million is a strange figure to see. Hate to say it for any prospective hopefuls out there but this CS exam may not be like the 2017 exam that had 3 classes off of it. Think about it, the 2017 exam had the 84th, 85th and now the 86th, all three of them have (and will) graduate over 200 troopers. That’s 600 troopers right there with anywhere from 15-20 years still left before retirement AT LEAST. The MSP has generally kept their staffing levels at around 2300-2400 Troopers. So that’s literally 25% of the workforce that is nowhere near retirement, they have a lot of retirements coming up, but enough to have 2-3 classes off one exam again? Doubtful.


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> maybe they’re going to start doing it like vermont or maine and run multiple academies per year with smaller classes?


Then again, the fact they really rushed to get this 86th RTT in before the 2017 list expired, coupled with the fact they’re only going for around 100 graduates for the 2022 (87th RTT) is counterintuitive. This is what I’ve been told by family in the State, but they have no involvement in the recruiting or academy aspect of the department, so could they be wrong? Sure.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Then again, the fact they really rushed to get this 86th RTT in before the 2017 list expired, coupled with the fact they’re only going for around 100 graduates for the 2022 (87th RTT) is counterintuitive. This is what I’ve been told by family in the State, but they have no involvement in the recruiting or academy aspect of the department, so could they be wrong? Sure.


Ya weird, it seems like they’ve made a huge effort in recruiting lately. I always find it funny when they run a “recruitment” add when the only way to actually apply is to take the and pass the CS then get a card THEN send in an application.


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> Ya weird, it seems like they’ve made a huge effort in recruiting lately. I always find it funny when they run a “recruitment” add when the only way to actually apply is to take the and pass the CS then get a card THEN send in an application.


Well getting people to even take the Civil Service exam has proven to be difficult for the past decade. The numbers have dwindled dramatically. I remember when I first took the exam back in 2013 there were maybe 15-17K, I took it again in 2017 because I didn’t hear back from the 2013 one and in 2017 there were around 13800 or 14000. This 2021 exam was barely 10,000 people. So, the reason they recruit the way they do is because they need to generate interest to get people to actually take the exam in the first place.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

hoping that this isn’t the case… can’t imagine them not having atleast two more classes off this next exam. Everyone I talk to about MSP says how badly they are hurting for bodies right now…



DPH1992 said:


> Doubt it, the funding for 2022 is only around $2,000,000 right now which is really small for an RTT. Usually RTT’s run the state close to $4.5 million, so $2 million is a strange figure to see. Hate to say it for any prospective hopefuls out there but this CS exam may not be like the 2017 exam that had 3 classes off of it. Think about it, the 2017 exam had the 84th, 85th and now the 86th, all three of them have (and will) graduate over 200 troopers. That’s 600 troopers right there with anywhere from 15-20 years still left before retirement AT LEAST. The MSP has generally kept their staffing levels at around 2300-2400 Troopers. So that’s literally 25% of the workforce that is nowhere near retirement, they have a lot of retirements coming up, but enough to have 2-3 classes off one exam again? Doubtful.


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> hoping that this isn’t the case… can’t imagine them not having atleast two more classes off this next exam. Everyone I talk to about MSP says how badly they are hurting for bodies right now…


Yeah I’m thinking the $2,000,000 figure is a placeholder figure until the senate and house hash out the specifics. Boston and MSP retirements are already ahead of ALL of 2020’s retirements. MSP has bought out over 150 troopers so far this year, from Trooper to Major rank, that’s not even counting normal retirements, that’s insane!


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah I’m thinking the $2,000,000 figure is a placeholder figure until the senate and house hash out the specifics. Boston and MSP retirements are already ahead of ALL of 2020’s retirements. MSP has bought out over 150 troopers so far this year, from Trooper to Major rank, that’s not even counting normal retirements, that’s insane!


you know too that they want to get all the salty guys out and usher in a new generation of nice and friendly troopers


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> you know too that they want to get all the salty guys out and usher in a new generation of nice and friendly troopers


I don’t know about that. I have no horse in this race, I’m already on in Boston. I do know they’re on pace to buyout over $11.5 million dollars worth of troopers this year though. Almost 70% higher than last year and last year was a record. So they’re on pace to top a record, set last year, by 70%. Insane.. guys are literally sprinting for the doors. Can’t say I blame them.


----------



## DPH1992

Keep in mind to all you hopefuls out there (and I don’t mean to be a downer). The first classes in most towns, cities and especially for the MSP will almost be completely full of veterans. I don’t know how many vets took the exam this year, but they all get preference, doesn’t really matter how little they score. They could score an 80 and they’d be placed higher than a non-veteran with a score of 99. I had someone ask me recently why they get a 2 point preference if they’re just going to be placed ahead of non-vets? Because essentially Veterans are just competing against themselves when it comes to their scores. So their 2 point bump helps them against other veterans, no need to sweat the non-vets. Is it possible you will hear back for a first academy off this new CS list as a non-vet? Possibly, but I wouldn’t hold your breath, unless there weren’t many veterans who took the exam. 2019 there were around 500 veterans who took the exam (not counting DV’s) which really isn’t much, only about 5% of the entire list. 

DV's get an even higher preference which is nice, but they have a lot of things working against them too, chief among them a military record that makes departments take a closer look. I only know of a few people with the DV status that are on in Boston, so they can and do get hired, but certainly nowhere near as frequently as the people with “Veteran” status or even non veteran status for that matter.

Just important to keep in mind, to keep your expectations reasonable, especially if you’re a non-vet.


----------



## USAF3424

We have a ton of guys with DV status. Some with ratings as high as 90%. The reason you don’t see as many in the past few classes is because they all go to BFD. BFD hasn’t hired a civilian in like 13 years (not including language or some of the other “special” lists they have used).


----------



## DPH1992

USAF3424 said:


> We have a ton of guys with DV status. Some with ratings as high as 90%. The reason you don’t see as many in the past few classes is because they all go to BFD. BFD hasn’t hired a civilian in like 13 years (not including language or some of the other “special” lists they have used).


That may be the case. I don’t see the MSP picking up a lot of DVs though. I think that’s where the misconception of DVs don’t get picked up came from.


----------



## USAF286

Doesn’t MSP offer 2 points to veterans, when municipalities put them at the top of the list for their town of residence? That’s how I remember it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424

USAF286 said:


> Doesn’t MSP offer 2 points to veterans, when municipalities put them at the top of the list for their town of residence? That’s how I remember it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats how it was when I got on


----------



## DPH1992

USAF286 said:


> Doesn’t MSP offer 2 points to veterans, when municipalities put them at the top of the list for their town of residence? That’s how I remember it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Towns and Cities put DVs and Vets at the top of the list, not counting 534s, 402s. The state pulls from the list based on the order and standing in the state and DVs and Vets are ahead of non-vets in the state list too. They just haven’t hired many DVs over time. Veterans on the other hand yes.

I have been told in the past that the State doesn’t always necessarily follow that order though (DV, Vets and Non-Vets), but as far as towns and cities go, it’s always DV, Vet, Non-Vet.


----------



## Bloodhound

DPH1992 said:


> Towns and Cities put DVs and Vets at the top of the list, not counting 534s, 402s. The state pulls from the list based on the order and standing in the state and DVs and Vets are ahead of non-vets in the state list too. They just haven’t hired many DVs over time. Veterans on the other hand yes.
> 
> I have been told in the past that the State doesn’t always necessarily follow that order though (DV, Vets and Non-Vets), but as far as towns and cities go, it’s always DV, Vet, Non-Vet.


MSP gives 2 extra points for Vet status. There is no "order", other than 402A/B and 534's at the top.


----------



## DPH1992

Bloodhound said:


> MSP gives 2 extra points for Vet status. There is no "order", other than 402A/B and 534's at the top.


Right, I noticed my wording on the previous post made it seem like I meant MSP when I said “state”. I just meant the statewide rankings still go in that order. Although those two points do help a lot. Which is why the first state academy is usually mostly vets


----------



## cagekicker33

USAF286 said:


> Doesn’t MSP offer 2 points to veterans, when municipalities put them at the top of the list for their town of residence? That’s how I remember it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya they just get 2 points they don’t get out on top of the list.


----------



## DPH1992

House and Senate just passed the State Budget for 2022. $5.67 million for a class next year. If you scored above a 93-94 I’d start running.


----------



## cagekicker33

‘Critical Staffing Shortage' Causes Shakeup at Mass. State Police


A staffing shortage is causing a shakeup inside the Massachusetts State Police, according to an email the NBC10 Boston Investigators obtained from the leader of the agency. According to the memo, 46 veteran troopers are being pulled from their specialty units and temporarily reassigned to...




www.necn.com


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> ‘Critical Staffing Shortage' Causes Shakeup at Mass. State Police
> 
> 
> A staffing shortage is causing a shakeup inside the Massachusetts State Police, according to an email the NBC10 Boston Investigators obtained from the leader of the agency. According to the memo, 46 veteran troopers are being pulled from their specialty units and temporarily reassigned to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.necn.com


Wow I don’t think I’ve ever seen such worry from the MSP over staffing, but it all adds up. They’ve already bought out more troopers this year than any other year and they’re only in July..

Easily 3 classes coming off this 2021 exam, especially given the tone from this article.


----------



## DPH1992

Was told from a reliable source today, individual scores will be out in two weeks. Notice, I said individual and not where you fall on the list. List still comes out on September 1st. Good luck to all who took it.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Was told from a reliable source today, individual scores will be out in two weeks. Notice, I said individual and not where you fall on the list. List still comes out on September 1st. Good luck to all who took it.


Thank you for the update !


----------



## cagekicker33

fingers crossed


----------



## 52833

Looking to jump ship and join MSP. Any idea when these scores will be out? You’d think that since it’s now on a PC it would be much quicker.


----------



## DPH1992

OffDuty said:


> Looking to jump ship and join MSP. Any idea when these scores will be out? You’d think that since it’s now on a PC it would be much quicker.


Was told last week from a reputable source they’d be out in the next couple of weeks.. so sometime between now and next Friday I believe. Won’t do you much good until the list comes out on September 1st though.


----------



## davem978

OffDuty said:


> Looking to jump ship and join MSP. Any idea when these scores will be out? You’d think that since it’s now on a PC it would be much quicker.


Lmao you’d think , our the scores coming by email or mail , no one seemed to be able to tell me when I took the test back in June at the testing place


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Lmao you’d think , our the scores coming by email or mail , no one seemed to be able to tell me when I took the test back in June at the testing place


Email


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Email


Thank you !


----------



## DPH1992

Easily going to be the biggest class in MSP’s history. The funding they got for next years class is significantly larger than the previous few RTT’s.. you guys picked a good time to try to get in the French and Electric blue.


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> Easily going to be the biggest class in MSP’s history. The funding they got for next years class is significantly larger than the previous few RTT’s.. you guys picked a good time to try to get in the French and Electric blue.


Thanks for the reply hopefully we see the scores soon.


----------



## LoneAmerican

I feel like even though things are tense, now is one of the best times to pursue law enforcement if you really want it.


----------



## DPH1992

LoneAmerican said:


> I feel like even though things are tense, now is one of the best times to pursue law enforcement if you really want it.


It’s never been more open that’s for sure. I remember in the early 2000s if you wanted a spot in MSP you had to have a high 90s CS score (or on their own test) and go up against another 20,000 applicants JUST for the State exam.. now there’s barely 10,000 people taking the entire CS (towns and state). Then for Boston you had to score incredibly high AND be a vet, now we’re reaching non-vets sometimes for the first class off a new CS exam.


----------



## 52833

Yeah I been in my Dept. For some time now. Let’s just say we are a little less than appreciated in this city.


----------



## KPD54

OffDuty said:


> Yeah I been in my Dept. For some time now. Let’s just say we are a little less than appreciated in this city.


Lmao, Cambridge cop?


----------



## JR90

Exam Scores are out


----------



## cagekicker33

just got an email…96%


----------



## 52833

Got the email 98


----------



## davem978

Weird I didn’t get my score ?


----------



## S1991

Just got mine: 94


----------



## 52833

davem978 said:


> Weird I didn’t get my score ?


Check your junk


----------



## DPH1992

Those are high scores, I’m getting a lot of people I know who took the exam that were quite low. 80s and some 70s even.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Those are high scores, I’m getting a lot of people I know who took the exam that were quite low. 80s and some 70s even.


was thinking it was going to be one of those test everyone scored a 90+


----------



## davem978

OffDuty said:


> Check your junk


I’m refreshing and checking junk , what’s the email it comes from ? A government email I’m assuming


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> was thinking it was going to be one of those test everyone scored a 90+


Not what I’m hearing, I’m getting a lot of worried texts from people about their scores. Technically 70% is passing, but generally a score anywhere near that was not considered good. Civil Service has really changed the testing format a lot over the years, so it’s tough to know what’s good and what’s not in terms of an average.


----------



## cagekicker33

davem978 said:


> I’m refreshing and checking junk , what’s the email it comes from ? A government email I’m assuming


[email protected]


----------



## davem978

cagekicker33 said:


> [email protected]


Thank you


----------



## scottm92

92 for me. Think it's safe to assume I'm out of the running or no?


----------



## DPH1992

scottm92 said:


> 92 for me. Think it's safe to assume I'm out of the running or no?


No, I’d say you’re in the running. I’m getting people I know texting me their scores ranging from 85 all the way down to 76. Seems like the scores are all over the place.


----------



## NautiTuna

scottm92 said:


> 92 for me. Think it's safe to assume I'm out of the running or no?


On the 2017 test I got a 92.5 and was around upper 300s for the second pull (85th), Got a 91 on this one, I figure getting pulled for the 2nd RTT off this list if they do it is very possible. Most of my friends who have also taken it before were in the 75-85 range.


----------



## DPH1992

NautiTuna said:


> On the 2017 test I got a 92.5 and was around upper 300s for the second pull (85th), Got a 91 on this one, I figure getting pulled for the 2nd RTT off this list if they do it is very possible. Most of my friends who have also taken it before were in the 75-85 range.


Yeah I’ve got a lot of worried text messages in my phone right now from people in that 75-85 range. Who the hell knows, I’m not even sure what to tell them. I’m just saying wait for the list on September 1st.


----------



## scottm92

DPH1992 said:


> No, I’d say you’re in the running. I’m getting people I know texting me their scores ranging from 85 all the way down to 76. Seems like the scores are all over the place.


Cool, I'll start running then (no pun intended). Not like I couldn't benefit from it either way haha.

Location preference sign-up list for municipal is out now too FYI.


----------



## RTBeast

Scores are out ! Trying to get a gauge of a good average.. people I’ve asked are all over..


----------



## DPH1992

RTBeast said:


> Scores are out ! Trying to get a gauge of a good average.. people I’ve asked are all over.. 78, 84, 85, 91, 94


Haven’t heard from anyone yet with anything over an 85 personally. Lowest I’ve heard is 76.


----------



## Danh94

Dang, should I be worried about my 85?


----------



## davem978

Danh94 said:


> Dang, should I be worried about my 85?


Seems like that’s around the average this year , might be alright


----------



## Trailmix141

davem978 said:


> Seems like that’s around the average this year , might be alright


I created a poll a few moments ago, we can then see the spread of scores more easily.


----------



## davem978

Trailmix141 said:


> I created a poll a few moments ago, we can then see the spread of scores more easily.


Hope you guys did better than my 75


----------



## Trailmix141

davem978 said:


> Hope you guys did better than my 75


Not by much friend hahah, me and my friend got an 80, one got a 78, and one a 74.


----------



## davem978

Trailmix141 said:


> Not by much friend hahah, me and my friend got an 80, one got a 78, and one a 74.


What the hell happened lol


----------



## Danh94

Is this a trend down in scores or did we just do bad? Lol


----------



## davem978

Danh94 said:


> Is this a trend down in scores or did we just do bad? Lol


I scored really high on every practice test I took , when I saw I had a 75 I almost thought it was a mistake


----------



## DPH1992

Trailmix141 said:


> I created a poll a few moments ago, we can then see the spread of scores more easily.


The problem is people always compare the CS scores from previous years and they’re not interchangeable. An 80 back in 2005 is not the same as an 80 in 2021. There’s really no way to know what the rolling average is of the exam until the list comes out.

You guys who took the exam will just have to wait until then to truly know. I know the wait will be torture cause I’ve been there, but don’t be ready to count yourself out just yet because you didn’t get a 98 or something.


----------



## FPY18

I scored an 81 but with vet status boosts me to an 83. Guess Ill just be hopeful to make it into a later RTT.


----------



## Delta37

93, does anyone else's email not list their residency preference? Checked my old police and fire tests and they list it. This email doesn't and I know i selected my hometown when i signed up


----------



## DPH1992

The scoring system is only as good as the weakest or strongest links if I remember correctly. What I mean is the people who do really poorly (like below 70% and fail) and those who do really well skew the results and affect the averages. So either people did REALLY poorly on this exam, like a lot of failures below 70% or there were a lot of people who scored very very high in the 90s. My guess is, there were a lot of low scores that dragged the average of the exam scores down. I’m only thinking that because there’s too many people in here reporting low 80s and 70s for it to be a coincidence. 

I assume most of you studied a decent amount at least, so the idea you barely passed is kind of hard to believe. 

Anyway, that’s my theory on it. Chances are there were just a lot of poor scores that dragged the exam average down. Don’t look too much into it until the list comes out.


----------



## JR90

85 Here 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## JL01930

Just yeeted that test with a 93


----------



## Treehouse413

The two guys I work with scored a 97 and 94.


----------



## cagekicker33

when I took it in 2017 i got a 82.6% and got a card for the 86th, went through the hole process and missed the cut off by .36 points so don’t get to down if you scored in the 80s


----------



## FPY18

Delta37 said:


> 93, does anyone else's email not list their residency preference? Checked my old police and fire tests and they list it. This email doesn't and I know i selected my hometown when i signed up


My email didnt list it but that may be due to selecting that I only wanted my score to be submitted for state trooper. I did sign up for the state/municipal test though. It told me how to update it on the civil service website so I went through and added a few towns I wouldn't mind working in if the state doesn't select me. I guess just check your application on their site.


----------



## FPY18

FPY18 said:


> My email didnt list it but that may be due to selecting that I only wanted my score to be submitted for state trooper. I did sign up for the state/municipal test though. It told me how to update it on the civil service website so I went through and added a few towns I wouldn't mind working in if the state doesn't select me. I guess just check your application on their site.


Correction: the FAQ pdf file told me how to update the towns, not the email. Im dumb.


----------



## cheezsta

Did you guys get to select what towns you want your scores sent to? Trying to help my son who just got his scores and we can’t find it anywhere, can anyone share a link? Is it on the government jobs site or the mass civil service?

thanks in advance and good look to all of you who took the exam


----------



## davem978

cheezsta said:


> Did you guys get to select what towns you want your scores sent to? Trying to help my son who just got his scores and we can’t find it anywhere, can anyone share a link? Is it on the government jobs site or the mass civil service?
> 
> thanks in advance and good look to all of you who took the exam


I believe when I selected them it was through the government jobs website


----------



## cheezsta

davem978 said:


> I believe when I selected them it was through the government jobs website


Got it figured it out lol thanks pretty much selected the entire south shore I remember back in my day we were only allowed to select 4 towns


----------



## davem978

cheezsta said:


> Got it figured it out lol thanks pretty much selected the entire south shore I remember back in my day we were only allowed to select 4 towns


I selected the entire damn state haha , my score was crap so need to try everywhere and hope . Good luck to your son man


----------



## cagekicker33

davem978 said:


> I selected the entire damn state haha , my score was crap so need to try everywhere and hope . Good luck to your son man



take some non CS test too, Framingham is having one and marlborough is supposed to have one sometime in the fall winter


----------



## NautiTuna

DPH1992 said:


> Haven’t heard from anyone yet with anything over an 85 personally. Lowest I’ve heard is 76.


Of the people I know I've hear 95, 91 (me), 86, and 75 so its probably a spread out test. I have one guy saying 10,000 people signed up and another saying only 2500 showed up so I'm curious to wat this list is going to be.


----------



## NautiTuna

Delta37 said:


> 93, does anyone else's email not list their residency preference? Checked my old police and fire tests and they list it. This email doesn't and I know i selected my hometown when i signed up


I got one email for state police and one email for town that listed my town, on that email you could also get the link to your updated interested town list.


----------



## davem978

NautiTuna said:


> Of the people I know I've hear 95, 91 (me), 86, and 75 so its probably a spread out test. I have one guy saying 10,000 people signed up and another saying only 2500 showed up so I'm curious to wat this list is going to be.


I’d be shocked if only 2500 out of 10,000 showed that’s a lot of people paying to not show up and take a 2 hour long test


----------



## DPH1992

NautiTuna said:


> Of the people I know I've hear 95, 91 (me), 86, and 75 so its probably a spread out test. I have one guy saying 10,000 people signed up and another saying only 2500 showed up so I'm curious to wat this list is going to be.


10K signed up roughly, how many actually took it I don’t know. I’d be surprised if only 25% of people actually showed up for the exam. That’s a lot of people wasting $100-$150 bucks.


----------



## davem978

cagekicker33 said:


> take some non CS test too, Framingham is having one and marlborough is supposed to have one sometime in the fall winter


I’m going to take one non cs near me . Marlborough and Framingham are over an hour from where I live unfortunately


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> I’m going to take one non cs near me . Marlborough and Framingham are over an hour from where I live unfortunately


Telling you man, look to Texas DPS! I’ve got family going down there soon for the testing... which is probably a good thing cause he scored an 80 on this exam.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Telling you man, look to Texas DPS! I’ve got family going down there soon for the testing... which is probably a good thing cause he scored an 80 on this exam.


Funny you say that , I reached out to numerous Texas departments a few weeks back an never heard back , maybe they’re looking for guys who are already certified


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Funny you say that , I reached out to numerous Texas departments a few weeks back an never heard back , maybe they’re looking for guys who are already certified


No I meant Texas DPS, the State Police, not like small muni departments. No idea how they do their hiring, but Texas DPS hires like nobodies business. They run two academies a year down there.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> No I meant Texas DPS, the State Police, not like small muni departments. No idea how they do their hiring, but Texas DPS hires like nobodies business. They run two academies a year down there.


I’ll look into it , just really hard for me to pick up and move right now , especially financially


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> No I meant Texas DPS, the State Police, not like small muni departments. No idea how they do their hiring, but Texas DPS hires like nobodies business. They run two academies a year down there.


Looks like they require 60 college credits which I don’t have , never went to college


----------



## cagekicker33

davem978 said:


> Looks like they require 60 college credits which I don’t have , never went to college



Utah Highway Patrol as well, it’s gorgeous out there


----------



## davem978

cagekicker33 said:


> Utah Highway Patrol as well, it’s gorgeous out there


Yeah maybe someday in the future , I just don’t think I’m in a position to be able to move right now unfortunately


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Looks like they require 60 college credits which I don’t have , never went to college


Yeah either 60 credits or some military experience. Well there’s other agencies out there besides Mass agencies if it doesn’t work out for some reason. I know Rhode Island State Police is pretty desperate too. Not sure how important the financial side is to you, but their pay is nowhere near as good as Texas or Mass though. But if you’re someone who just wants to get on by any means necessary, look into them.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah either 60 credits or some military experience. Well there’s other agencies out there besides Mass agencies if it doesn’t work out for some reason. I know Rhode Island State Police is pretty desperate too. Not sure how important the financial side is to you, but their pay is nowhere near as good as Texas or Mass though. But if you’re someone who just wants to get on by any means necessary, look into them.


Alright I’ll check them out as well thanks


----------



## Sooty

davem978 said:


> Yeah maybe someday in the future , I just don’t think I’m in a position to be able to move right now unfortunately


Don't forget there are plenty of MA cities and towns who dropped CS.

Also don't forget university policing... one of our members has had a nice career in that.


----------



## davem978

Sooty said:


> Don't forget there are plenty of MA cities and towns who dropped CS.
> 
> Also don't forget university policing... one of our members has had a nice career in that.


I’ve been looking into non CS , found a town near me who will be testing soon but most of them are well over an hour from me . I’ve looking into the college policing a bit not fully sure I understand how it works , if I were to become one could I lateral transfer to a city after ?


----------



## cagekicker33

davem978 said:


> I’ve been looking into non CS , found a town near me who will be testing soon but most of them are well over an hour from me . I’ve looking into the college policing a bit not fully sure I understand how it works , if I were to become one could I lateral transfer to a city after ?


with the new police reform bill yes you could, but it’s unknown when that will take effect


----------



## davem978

cagekicker33 said:


> with the new police reform bill yes you could, but it’s unknown when that will take effect


Oh no kidding that makes it a lot more interesting , although I feel like an asshole to go have them pay for me to be certified and trained to just leave . I know that’s the game but I feel bad doing that


----------



## cagekicker33

NautiTuna said:


> On the 2017 test I got a 92.5 and was around upper 300s for the second pull (85th), Got a 91 on this one, I figure getting pulled for the 2nd RTT off this list if they do it is very possible. Most of my friends who have also taken it before were in the 75-85 range.


did you defer?


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> did you defer?


Can’t defer, unless he’s military, but that wouldn’t make sense on why he took the exam again. Military deferments get rolled over, so there’s not even a need to take the exam again.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Can’t defer, unless he’s military, but that wouldn’t make sense on why he took the exam again. Military deferments get rolled over, so there’s not even a need to take the exam again.



unless he dropped out, got hurt, didn’t take it or didn’t score what he said he did lol


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> unless he dropped out, got hurt, didn’t take it or didn’t score what he said he did lol


Drop out = tough luck, take the next CS test
Got hurt = tough luck, take the next CS test

Didn’t take/Didn’t score what he said? Who knows.


----------



## P71eg

@DPH1992

94 here

thanks for blessing the forum with good intel.
Always reading 👍🏽


----------



## Arby

Consensus or the score range for the next State Police Academy…


----------



## USAF286

davem978 said:


> I’ve been looking into non CS , found a town near me who will be testing soon but most of them are well over an hour from me . I’ve looking into the college policing a bit not fully sure I understand how it works , if I were to become one could I lateral transfer to a city after ?


Yes. We have several people on my dept who started off at campus PDs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> Consensus or the score range for the next State Police Academy…


Given the scores I’m hearing, wouldn’t be surprised if it made its way all the way down to the low 90s.


----------



## CalmRelative

Hey there brothers and sisters! I am a first time exam taker and got a 92. Is 92 good enough? 
thank you.


----------



## cagekicker33

CalmRelative said:


> Hey there brothers and sisters! I am a first time exam taker and got a 92. Is 92 good enough?
> thank you.


Again you’ll know on 9/1 when the list comes out. But based on the last test that went down to the low 80s for the 3rd class off the list id say they would be in on the second class and be right on the edge for the 1st class


----------



## RTBeast

Sounds like really anything above a 91 this time around is considered real good


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> Again you’ll know on 9/1 when the list comes out. But based on the last test that went down to the low 80s for the 3rd class off the list id say they would be in on the second class and be right on the edge for the 1st class





cagekicker33 said:


> Again you’ll know on 9/1 when the list comes out. But based on the last test that went down to the low 80s for the 3rd class off the list id say they would be in on the second class and be right on the edge for the 1st class


Essentially given the scores I’ve seen here and heard in person, just as long as you passed you might have a fighting chance. Then take into consideration, not as many people took this exam as at least 2017, 2019 it’s roughly the same.


----------



## smo

Scored an 89. First time taking the exam. Hoping for some feedback on whether or not I should be worried.


----------



## USAF286

smo said:


> Scored an 89. First time taking the exam. Hoping for some feedback on whether or not I should be worried.


Scroll up and read DPH’s comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTBeast

smo said:


> Scored an 89. First time taking the exam. Hoping for some feedback on whether or not I should be worried.


I think you should be really worried. Ask them for a retake!


----------



## smo

RTBeast said:


> I think you should be really worried. Ask them for a retake!


Im sure many people would love to have that option


----------



## cagekicker33

smo said:


> Scored an 89. First time taking the exam. Hoping for some feedback on whether or not I should be worried.


From what i’ve heard from different sources they are looking at possibly going down to the 92 range for the next class. So i would say an 89 might be right on the cusp of this next class but if and when the 88th goes I would say you’d be in a good spot


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> From what i’ve heard from different sources they are looking at possibly going down to the 92 range for the next class. So i would say an 89 might be right on the cusp of this next class but if and when the 88th goes I would say you’d be in a good spot


Certainly no “if”.. there will definitely be an 88th right after the 87th. The question is will it be off the same exam or not?


----------



## Arby

cagekicker33 said:


> From what i’ve heard from different sources they are looking at possibly going down to the 92 range for the next class. So i would say an 89 might be right on the cusp of this next class but if and when the 88th goes I would say you’d be in a good spot


I hope that’s a good source, that would help the people in the 80’s for the next class!


----------



## LoneAmerican

No matter what the list looks like in September, as a first time Civil Service testee I am pretty pleased with the process so far.

It took almost 3 years to get solid progress in the federal system with a cyber background just for one job in one agency and it wasn't even law enforcement based.


----------



## DPH1992

LoneAmerican said:


> No matter what the list looks like in September, as a first time Civil Service testee I am pretty pleased with the process so far.
> 
> It took almost 3 years to get solid progress in the federal system with a cyber background just for one job in one agency and it wasn't even law enforcement based.


Civil Service is snails pace compared to other states. Outside of New England and states like NJ, PA and I think VA, civil service is not utilized like it is up here. There’s quicker ways to get recruits vetted and into an academy and eventually on the road. I had a family member go down to Texas today for Texas DPS (state), passed both the written and PFT and now he’s already on to the background investigation aspect of the process. People in Massachusetts on this list won’t see that part of the process until at least January or February of next year, probably even later. 

Also, there’s plenty of hacks to get into the GS-7 roles that don’t require jumping through a million hoops.


----------



## NautiTuna

DPH1992 said:


> Can’t defer, unless he’s military, but that wouldn’t make sense on why he took the exam again. Military deferments get rolled over, so there’s not even a need to take the exam again.


I got a medical deferment do to a significant car crash which is why i just took this new test, the recovery time was almost 2.5-3 years. I was in the top 20 on the 86th list which blows but i needed the heal time.


----------



## DPH1992

NautiTuna said:


> I got a medical deferment do to a significant car crash which is why i just took this new test, the recovery time was almost 2.5-3 years. I was in the top 20 on the 86th list which blows but i needed the heal time.


The minute you deferred the 85th RTT (because a 92.5 qualified for that RTT) you already removed yourself from the 2017 list. They are pretty unforgiving when it comes to that and the only exceptions they make are military and real significant cases with the appeals processes. Like there was one guy in the 85th RTT that went to EEO services in the state and complained cause he was black he was getting passed over, so he remained on the list. It’s really rare they leave someone on the list for reasons other than military.


----------



## NautiTuna

DPH1992 said:


> The minute you deferred the 85th RTT (because a 92.5 qualified for that RTT) you already removed yourself from the 2017 list. They are pretty unforgiving when it comes to that and the only exceptions they make are military and real significant cases with the appeals processes. Like there was one guy in the 85th RTT that went to EEO services in the state and complained cause he was black he was getting passed over, so he remained on the list. It’s really rare they leave someone on the list for reasons other than military.


I was in a cast not much I could do.


----------



## DPH1992

NautiTuna said:


> I was in a cast not much I could do.


They don’t care my man.

That medical is going to be a challenge for you in that case. Not trying to be a dick, but they’ll have plenty of able bodies and the last thing they want/need is someone who will be out on a disability. You’re going to need to really sure up your medical records ahead of time, make sure there’s some doctor that will vouch that your 100% good to go.


----------



## NautiTuna

DPH1992 said:


> They don’t care my man.
> 
> That medical is going to be a challenge for you in that case. Not trying to be a dick, but they’ll have plenty of able bodies and the last thing they want/need is someone who will be out on a disability. You’re going to need to really sure up your medical records ahead of time, make sure there’s some doctor that will vouch that your 100% good to go.


Ill make sure all my stuff is in order, im 30 this is my last test most likely. I have been cleared and I'm sub time for the 1.5 so hopefully they see it as a full recovery process but who knows.


----------



## DPH1992

NautiTuna said:


> Ill make sure all my stuff is in order, im 30 this is my last test most likely. I have been cleared and I'm sub time for the 1.5 so hopefully they see it as a full recovery process but who knows.


The PFT is nothing, they just want to make sure you can get through 6 months at the academy or not go out on a disability early on in your career. 30 probably will be your last chance for MSP unless something happens between now and the next couple of years. 

I’ve voiced my concerns with the CS and they’d really benefit by moving away from it and doing their own test/hiring, all about speeding things up. Accept laterals (very unlikely but it would help) and even upping the age limit to 36-38. Here in Boston our age limit is 39. Federal has a higher max age at 37. Then there’s states down south like Florida and Texas State Police that have no age maximums at all! 

Pretty simple formula, but if they want to stick with CS forever.. good luck to them.


----------



## Sal

.


----------



## cagekicker33

Sal said:


> I took the CS and got a 90. I’m going through the academy this fall as a self sponsor. I just took the Framingham written exam today. I feel like I’m exhausting every resource I can think of trying to move forward. I feel like a snail.


being a self sponsor will get you a job %100


----------



## JL01930

I haven’t read enough of your posts Cagekicker to know if you’re being serious or sarcastic lmao


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> I haven’t read enough of your posts Cagekicker to know if you’re being serious or sarcastic lmao


lol I was being serious. Departments don’t want to pay to send people to the academy. That’s why all these kids are getting picked up half way through the Fitchburg State CJ academy program. if you have a degree and your certified you’ll get hired, just don’t be picky it might be a small town like leicester is all, not to mention a 90 will most likely get you a letter to the 88th RTT


----------



## Sal

JL01930 said:


> I haven’t read enough of your posts Cagekicker to know if you’re being serious or sarcastic lmao


I can appreciate sarcasm lol


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> lol I was being serious. Departments don’t want to pay to send people to the academy. That’s why all these kids are getting picked up half way through the Fitchburg State CJ academy program. if you have a degree and your certified you’ll get hired, just don’t be picky it might be a small town like leicester is all, not to mention a 90 will most likely get you a letter to the 88th RTT


More like the 87th. I could see them going down to the low 90s for that RTT given the scores I’ve heard.


----------



## USAF286

Sal said:


> I took the CS and got a 90. I’m going through the academy this fall as a self sponsor. I just took the Framingham written exam today. I feel like I’m exhausting every resource I can think of trying to move forward. I feel like a snail.


Do you need a chief to sign off on you if you self sponsor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sal

USAF286 said:


> Do you need a chief to sign off on you if you self sponsor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you do.


----------



## Danh94

DPH1992 said:


> More like the 87th. I could see them going down to the low 90s for that RTT given the scores I’ve heard.


How low do you anticipate the 87th to go into the 90s?


----------



## cagekicker33

Danh94 said:


> How low do you anticipate the 87th to go into the 90s?


i’ve heard 92ish


----------



## DPH1992

You guys may to want to see what @MSPField has to say about that. Seems like he’s got the best connections to the inner workings with MSP. According to him they’ll have two classes next year potentially.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> You guys may to want to see what @MSPField has to say about that. Seems like he’s got the best connections to the inner workings with MSP. According to him they’ll have two classes next year potentially.



do you think that’s why the budget was 5.6 million? divide that by two classes?


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> do you think that’s why the budget was 5.6 million? divide that by two classes?


Well. That I can answer, no. 

$5.6 million is only big enough for one RTT, but he mentioned there may be additional funding at a later date. I’ve never heard of two RTT’s in the same year, but this guy seems to have the pulse of how things work there, so I’d take his word for it.


----------



## Arby

Just saw on the Civil Service page there’s already another police test scheduled for 3/22. That seems a little to quick, especially with over 10,000 people taking the last test two months ago.


----------



## JR90

I was thinking the same thing too


----------



## JL01930

It’s not state trooper though


----------



## DPH1992

I’ve never seen them post another exam before having the list even established off the new one.. that is certainly a first.


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> Just saw on the Civil Service page there’s already another police test scheduled for 3/22. That seems a little to quick, especially with over 10,000 people taking the last test two months ago.


10,000 people historically speaking is nothing.. so in a way it makes sense. They may look at the numbers and think there’s a decent chance they’ll get a better turnout in 2022, which is another year removed from the 2020 “issues”. Police sentiment is generally very cyclical.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

You think it’s the turn out or how badly everyone’s scored? Or a little of both? Seems like they may just do a yearly test. Maybe have MSP jump aboard every two years or so?


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> You think it’s the turn out or how badly everyone’s scored? Or a little of both? Seems like they may just do a yearly test. Maybe have MSP jump aboard every two years or so?


Could be a combination.. tough to really say for sure because this isn’t a total surprise. Civil Service has been saying for a long time they’d like to offer yearly exams, so this is probably the new norm. 

It might be bad news for non-vets though because non-vets generally benefit off of exams that have been left standing for awhile, for cities and towns. Since vets get contacted first and the list will be re-established on a yearly basis now it’ll be harder for non-vets. Then again for people who get a shitty score on the 2021 exam the 2022 will be better than nothing.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> 10,000 people historically speaking is nothing.. so in a way it makes sense. They may look at the numbers and think there’s a decent chance they’ll get a better turnout in 2022, which is another year removed from the 2020 “issues”. Police sentiment is generally very cyclical.


All new to this, but let’s I’m sure a lot of people would hope with the $100 price tag the list would be active a bit longer.


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> All new to this, but let’s I’m sure a lot of people would hope with the $100 price tag the list would be active a bit longer.


Well, usually the list is only active for 2 years anyway, so it’s basically just getting cut in half.


----------



## cheezsta

Interesting, so the scores off this exam are only good for one year?


----------



## Arby

cheezsta said:


> Interesting, so the scores off this exam are only good for one year?


Looking like 10 months


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> Looking like 10 months


It should be 1 full year. I’ve never seen them not establish a list on September 1st. It usually falls on September 1st. I know it says the next exam is in March, but that just means it’s going to be a longer wait.

I can’t see them replacing a list in anything less than a full year.


----------



## LoneAmerican

So...list is out. I only took the state trooper exam. Is there a specific list for MSP? I'm lost at this point of how it works after passing the exam and the list being out and not knowing where to find my name.


----------



## cagekicker33

LoneAmerican said:


> So...list is out. I only took the state trooper exam. Is there a specific list for MSP? I'm lost at this point of how it works after passing the exam and the list being out and not knowing where to find my name.


believe you need to contact them and ask for
it from what the email says with your results. And yes the MSP has its own list


----------



## LoneAmerican

cagekicker33 said:


> believe you need to contact them and ask for
> it from what the email says with your results. And yes the MSP has its own list


Thats what I thought and the civil service page just edited the warning banner removing the part about the state police list.


----------



## LoneAmerican

Update: MSP list will be posted publicly next week.


----------

